# Would you board/take lessons here? Long



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Why would you want to board/lesson there if the BO/Lesson person dislikes you? Kinda sounds like a troubled unorganized place.
Find something better =/


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

obviously people are choosing to board there. I personally wouldn't but if there is no place else then you may have to. Some of the things you mentioned are not a big deal like, blanketing, vet at regulaer intervals as chances are in an emergency you wouldn't wait until there next visit, I would schedule my own farrier also, I would groom in my stall, I would not be wanting lessons,


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't board nor take lessons here. It is a family members barn, I just think when they made it there forgot some things. I guess when I work my own horse, or someone elses I prefer to have a little room, as that is what the megadomes are known for (I was a groom for the owners (my grandmother being one) of the barn). I just visit now, becasue of the barn manager she doesn't like anyone that might know how to ride as well she her. I personal think they could have saved money by buliding a stable and a nice outdoor arena. (they spend well over $250 000) I just thought you could get a little more for your dollar, as the average board is only $400 a month, that is 200 less than theirs. 

Where it is a very public type barn I wouldn't be comfortable leaving my stuff out of the 30 plus lesson kids to use. Or tying in the already small arena. Thanks for the opinions any how.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

im sorry, but ABSOLUTELY not. there is no way i would ever even consider boarding there. $600 a month!? i dont know if that is the norm for places with indoors from where you are, but that just seems rediculous. where i am the arena is an outdoor, 100' by 200' and that is okay, but is a little on the small side for me. but the pastures are great and the grass is terrific and the horses are turned out in small, compatible groups. they do not do blanketing/farrier/vetting, but that is okay, because i like to have control over those things. also, they only feed once per day, and i dont mind coming out and feeding my horse a second time, because he needs it and it lets me check him over and spend time with him. and i am paying $275 a month.

i just cannot get over how small the arena is.. sure its indoors..but how much can you really get done there? lol. i think it would be beneficial, as long as they have the space, to put up some kind of simple, larger outdoor arena. even if it was plastic stakes and tape fencing.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

mooney said:


> I am asking would you board here? I only reason why i ask is becasue it is a very close relative that opened it this year, I feel they forgot a few things when they made it, the reason why so many people are coming is becasue all the other stables are full. Thanks


I'm so glad we don't board...$600...yikes! In all serious, though, this is just a very simple business lesson. If the other barns are full and there is a demand, you can charge what the martket will bear, and there is no business incentive to invest any more in the facility. Your long term risk, though, is getting a bad reputation.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

$600 is too much IMO
Even with an indoor, if it is so crowded/small you would be playing bumper ponies....
I have a young rider who is the youngest person riding at our barn and we have a small outdoor without an indoor and it can get frustrating when she is trying to work on something to improve her riding or her horse and others are riding or not paying attention. I could not imagine many beginner kids in such a crowded space!

I agree though, if the other barns are full, people will board there horses there because there isnt anything else available even at 600/month.


----------



## EquestEquine (Aug 15, 2010)

I would NOT board there. It sounds chaotic and crazy..too things I hate.
600$ and you don't even get a good stall or proper turnout? Ridiculous!

If they just started and are getting there feet on the ground..maybe..but I still wouldn't pay 600$. And I would wait till they had everything straight and under control.

Honestly If the instructor/manager dosen't like a person or the person dosen't like the instructor, It makes a really bad situation that NEVER ends well. 

The bottom line is your horse's happiness and health, as well as yours. I wish you well!


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

New news for the barn already had to kick out two people because they were letting people come that were known to be bad at borading stables. One lady stole $200 worth of hay!! He would have more room for turn out be instead of that he sold all the land around himself (he has 15 acres and now has 5) to help pay for this place. This goes for adding another ring. There is no more room.

EquestEquine your right about the manager not liking me, that is why I don't go offend. I don't want to cause them more problems. Even though it is half owned my own close family.

And Rad, your right about the bumper ponies/ except there are mostly large horses six at a time in the ring. 17hh to 18 hh horses! the only small ones are some of the lessons haflingers at 13hh to 15hh. 

$600 is not normal by any means here, usually around $150 to $250 of board outside with hay. And $200 to $450 for full board. Depending in what part of the province.


----------



## mjohanson (Nov 22, 2010)

WOW! here in NJ (which is super expensive) $650 gets you full board, which includes a 80x100 indoor. 12x14 stalls with this great padding so you dont use a ton of shavings, a huge outdoor. each pasture is a few acres, most have sheds, which means every horse has a shed if the weather is not so nice, owners are on the property, blanket changes (for a small fee), also standing for the vet/farrier for a small fee, and stalls mucked/water/hay done. horses stay in in bad weather, and hay and shavings are included. oh, and every stall has a dutch door to the outside in case of emergency, horses can get out easily. And only 13 stalls means 13 horses for the entire 60 acres. LOTS OF ROOM! Usually you ride with TOPS 1 other person.
We had a problem when we first started that they forgot to account for a feed room. they just put up one of those small pre-fab sheds that did the trick. Also they put one up for everyone to store off-season blankets etc. We keep stuff in our indoor too, but usually just a thing or two in the corner. Pretty soon board will include use of a custom cross-country field too. I would take peoples suggestions, and try to fix a thing or two up. Maybe people are coming now, but in my experience, people will start dropping like flies, no offense. People seem to see the bad things much clearer than the good things. its happened in my barn, which I feel is just about perfect. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

As everyone stated, $600 a month is rediculous. At the barn I ride and work at full board is only $525 and that includes a nice sized stall (I can't remember what size off my head), they are on a strict schedule ( I know, lol, I work there), nice fluffy shavings in the stall, stalls/hay/water done, blanketed when needed..etc..etc..very nice though. A nice club room and tack lockers included, a super nice BO, and nice big lighted arena and tons of awesome trails. No way I would pay $600 for what you described, no offense.


----------



## mjohanson (Nov 22, 2010)

Regan7312 said:


> As everyone stated, $600 a month is rediculous. At the barn I ride and work at full board is only $525 and that includes a nice sized stall (I can't remember what size off my head), they are on a strict schedule ( I know, lol, I work there), nice fluffy shavings in the stall, stalls/hay/water done, blanketed when needed..etc..etc..very nice though. A nice club room and tack lockers included, a super nice BO, and nice big lighted arena and tons of awesome trails. No way I would pay $600 for what you described, no offense.


 
Agreed, here in NJ you'd be lucky to find full board at $525 especially not as nice as your place


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Like I said I don't board there, I'm just asking opinions. I don't board my mare in general because she can't be kept in a stall (she freakys out to the point of hurting herself, or sweats)even if it just a dry lot at least 50 feet by 50 feet she is fine, and I want a good size arena because she needs alot more hours in the ring, a safe place to but my everyday tack. I don't think I ask for a lot? But I just thought the basics were missing from this stable.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

mooney said:


> Like I said I don't board there, I'm just asking opinions. I don't board my mare in general because she can't be kept in a stall (she freakys out to the point of hurting herself, or sweats)even if it just a dry lot at least 50 feet by 50 feet she is fine, and I want a good size arena because she needs alot more hours in the ring, a safe place to but my everyday tack. I don't think I ask for a lot? But I just thought the basics were missing from this stable.


It seems to me a lot is missing if the BO is not a nice and personable person lol, I would not want to take lessons from someone who freaked if I was not doing it right, I would get no where.

And the lack of stuff that they do when you pay $600 a month, if I paid $600 they better dang well put a blanket on my horse when its cold! and be nice about it!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Places like that make me feel so much better about my barn. )


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah they make my little farm look like a dream come true (okay at 18, my place is my dream come true!)


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

not gunna lie that place sounds horrible, no mats? no place to put tack?? crowded paddocks? geez 

sounds like they need a new barn manager


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay, no one really has posted here lately but I have sad news of the stable. one or more of the horses tore down the 3 1/2 foot fence and ran loose. Considering that they are on a high way I am most cried. Luckly it was into the pasture next to it.


----------

